# Ưu, nhược điểm của nồi chiên không dầu



## DonKihote (12/6/18)

So với phương pháp chiên truyền thống thì nồi chiên không dầu có những ưu nhược điểm gì?



​
*Ưu điểm:*

*Tiện lợi và nhanh chóng:* giờ đây với một chiếc nồi chiên không dầu thì công việc nấu nướng của bạn sẽ trở nên đơn giản, tiện dụng và nhanh chóng hơn bao giờ hết, chỉ cần một số thao tác đơn giản, không tốn thời gian là bạn đã có ngay một món ăn cực kỳ hấp dẫn để thưởng thức rồi.
*Tiết kiệm chi phí: *tại sao chúng tôi lại đề cập đến việc tiết kiệm chi phí, bởi vì khi sử dụng nồi chiên không dầu thì thời gian trung bình để chế biến một món ăn chỉ khoảng 20-30 phút, rõ ràng là về lâu về dài sẽ ít tốn kém hơn khi chúng ta sẽ sử dụng bếp ga để chế biến.
*Đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe:* sử dụng nồi chiên không dầu bạn sẽ không còn phải lo hiện tượng thức ăn bị cháy khét, ngoài ra còn giúp giảm được một lượng lớn dầu mỡ có trong thức ăn, vừa tiết kiệm dầu mỡ vừa an toàn với sức khỏe người sử dụng.
*Dễ dàng vệ sinh chùi rửa:* với những nồi có thiết kế khay và rá chiên rời nhau thì việc vệ sinh rất đơn giản.
*Nhược điểm:*

Với những nồi mà 2 bộ phận khay và rá chiên có thiết kế dính với nhau thì hơi bất tiện khi chùi rửa.
Giá thành tương đối cao.
*Nồi chiên không dầu có tốt không, có nên mua hay không?*
Nồi chiên không dầu với nhiều ưu điểm vượt trội xứng đáng trở thành một người bạn đáng tin cậy trong căn bếp của mỗi gia đình.
Tuy nhiên, để chọn được cho gia đình mình một chiếc nồi chiên không dầu phù hợp thì bạn cần lưu ý những tiêu chí dưới đây.

*Tiêu chí để đánh giá nồi chiên không dầu loại nào tốt*

*1. Mua nồi chiên không dầu có giá bao nhiêu là hợp lý?*
So với thời điểm mới ra mắt vào năm 2014 với giá thành khá cao thì hiện nay các sản phẩm nồi chiên không dầu đã có giá thành mềm đi khá nhiều, dao động từ 800K cho đến 6 triệu, cao nhất phải kể đến một số nồi chiên không dầu đa năng như: FZ7510, Tefal AW9500 với giá thành lến đến 10 triệu.

Tuy nhiên theo chúng tôi thấy thì sản phẩm của các hãng Philips, Magic hay Lock&Lock với mức giá dao động từ 800K triệu cho đến 3 triệu thường được ưa chuộng và phổ biến hơn cả. Ưu điểm của các sản phẩm ở mức giá này là sở hữu thiết kế đẹp, bắt mắt cùng với chất lượng tốt và có giá cả phải chăng.

*2. Kiểu dáng, thiết kế thế nào?*
Thiết kế, kiểu dáng của nồi là một yếu tố cực kỳ quan trọng ảnh hưởng đến gu thẩm mỹ của gia chủ. Hiện nay trên thị trường các sản phẩm nồi chiên không dầu có thiết kế tương đối giống nhau.

Tuy nhiên khi lựa chọn bạn nên quan tâm đến các sản phẩm có kiểu dáng hình bầu dục to tròn, vỏ ngoài sử dụng chất liệu nhựa cứng PP cao cấp sẽ có khả năng chịu lực, chịu nhiệt tốt hơn, các bộ phận của nồi phải liền mạch, ăn khớp với nhau để tạo thành một khối thống nhất, chắc chắn. Những yếu tố này sẽ góp phần làm cho căn bếp nhà bạn trở nên sang trọng, hiện đại và tinh tế hơn.

Ngoài ra bạn cũng cần phải kiểm tra cẩn thận xem các yếu tố khác như: tay cầm phải tạo được cảm giác chắc chắn khi cầm (nếu thiết kế dạng tay cầm), nút bật phải đảm bảo hoạt động tốt (nếu thiết kế là nút bật), nắp nồi không bị cong vênh, bảng điều khiển phải hiển thị rõ ràng.

*3. Dung tích nồi*
Dung tích nồi chiên phụ thuộc nhiều vào nhu cầu sử dụng cũng như số lượng thành viên trong gia đình bạn.
*Chẳng hạn:*
Gia đình bạn hiện tại có 4-5 thành viên thì một chiếc nồi với dung tích từ 2-2,5 lít là đáp ứng khá tốt, tuy nhiên cũng với số lượng thành viên như thế nhưng nhu cầu nấu nướng của bạn lại nhiều hơn thì đòi hỏi dung tích nồi lúc này cũng sẽ tăng lên có thể là 3-3,5 lít để đáp ứng được nhu cầu sử dụng.

*4. Công suất hoạt động*

*

*​
Công suất hoạt động sẽ tỷ lệ thuận với dung tích nồi chiên, khi công suất càng lớn thì tốc độ nấu nướng sẽ nhanh chóng hơn tuy nhiên đi kèm với công suất lớn thì cũng sẽ tốn nhiều điện năng hơn, nhưng công bằng mà nói nếu so sánh giữa với các thiết bị nấu nướng khác đặc biệt là bếp ga thì sử dụng nồi chiên không dầu vẫn tiết kiệm hơn nhiều.

*Ví dụ:*
Công suất hoạt động phổ biến của một chiếc nồi chiên không dầu hiện nay dao động từ 1300-1500W, do đó nếu chúng tôi có 2kg khoai tây (đã sơ chế hết rồi nhé) chia làm 2 mỗi bên 1kg, cùng đem 2 phần khoai này đi chiên ở 2 thiết bị khác nhau, 1 bên là nồi chiên không dầu, 1 bên là sử dụng bếp gas.

Dựa trên ví dụ này ta thấy rằng, việc sử dụng nồi chiên không dầu tuy sẽ tốn điện nhưng không bao nhiêu, ngược lại khi sử dụng bếp gas để chiên khoai tây không chỉ tốn nhiều gas mà lượng dầu để chiên cũng rất nhiều. Đặc biệt khi chiên khoai tây bằng bếp gas để tránh bị cháy chúng ta bắt buộc phải chiên ngập dầu, mà dầu sau khi chiên xong lại không thể tái sử dụng vì sẽ không đảm bảo cho sức khỏe.

*5. Chức năng, công nghệ*

*

*​
Hầu hết các sản phẩm nồi chiên không dầu đã được trang bị đầy đủ các chức năng chiên thực phẩm cơ bản, tuy vậy trong quá trình chọn mua bạn cũng cần chú ý thêm các tính năng hiện đại khác như tính năng hẹn giờ, cài đặt nhiệt độ phù hợp…

Giống như bếp nướng điện, nồi chiên không dầu cũng có nhược điểm là khi nấu sẽ tạo ra nhiều khói, đây cũng là một vấn đề khá đau đầu với người sử dụng. Lúc này có lẽ bạn đang cân nhắc đến một chiếc máy hút mùi để giải quyết vấn đề này.

Tuy nhiên, bạn không cần phải quá lo lắng về điều này vì bên cạnh các chức năng cơ bản nói trên thì các sản phẩm nồi chiên không dầu mà chúng tôi giới thiệu đến bạn trong ngày hôm nay đều được tích hợp công nghệ Rapid Air, đây là công nghệ hiện đại không chỉ giúp thực phẩm được làm chín nhanh chóng, tiết kiệm thời gian mà còn giảm khói, mùi cực kỳ hiệu quả.

*6. Chế độ bảo hành*
Thời gian bảo hành sẽ giúp bạn an tâm hơn khi sử dụng sản phẩm, theo chúng tôi thấy thì mức bảo hành cơ bản của các sản phẩm nồi chiên trên thị trường thường dao động từ 1-2 năm, một số dòng cao cấp sẽ có thời gian bảo hành lâu hơn.

_Nguồn: Chonmuachuan_​


----------



## noichienkhongdau (13/2/20)

chuyên cung cấp các loại nồi chiên không dầu chính hãng tại: noichienkhongdau được bảo hành dài hạn, hàng uy tín chất lượng , hỗ trợ vận chuyển cho khách hàng có nhu cầu mua hàng trên toàn quốc với mức giá ưu đãi nhất, liên hệ ngay để đặt mua hàng nhanh nhất


----------

